# Wie sicher sind Kreditkarten eigentlich?



## raundsi (7 Februar 2014)

Im Moment geht wahrlich nichts an mir vorbei ... heute früh schau ich auf mein Konto, plötzlich steht da eine ordentliche Belastung auf meiner kaum genutzten Kreditkarte. Beim näheren Hinschauen nutzt wohl jemand eine Kopie meiner Karte im Großraum Los Angeles, seit dem 29.01. bis gestern hat der Typ in Supermärkten, Restaurants und an Tankstellen knapp 1.000 Euro ausgegeben.

Ich habe die Karte sofort sperren lassen und fordere das Geld natürlich von VISA zurück. Strafanzeige ist auch gestellt, damit ich beweisen kann, dass ich die Karte bei mir habe und die nicht abhanden gekommen ist. Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie VISA sich mit so etwas anstellt?


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2014)

Ich (bzw. meine Frau) hatte mal einen Fall, da gabs nach Abgabe einer eidesstattlichen Erklärung recht schnell das Geld zurück.
War aber auch der einzige Fall hier seit 1993.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (8 Februar 2014)

Die zahlen meist nach Wochen zurück.  Visa und Mastercard ziehen den Verlust über die Kartengebühren wieder ein.


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2014)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Visa und Mastercard ziehen den Verlust über die Kartengebühren wieder ein.


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe es so, das der Verlust durch die Kartengebühren aller Karteninhaber wieder verschmerzt wird


----------



## raundsi (8 Februar 2014)

Oder anders ausgedrückt - Visa verdient Geld und muss daraus unberechtigte Kartenabbuchungen zahlen  Hoffentlich wehren die sich nicht...  heute wurde die Wochenabrechnung meinem Konto belastet, obwohl ich gestern gesperrt und widersprochen habe


----------



## Heiko (8 Februar 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es so, das der Verlust durch die Kartengebühren aller Karteninhaber wieder verschmerzt wird


Macht das irgendwer anders?


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Februar 2014)

Hatte mal Kartendoppel Visa-MasterCard des ACE (gibts mittlerweile nicht mehr). Zahlte mit Visa eine Hotelrechnung. Angeblich funktionierte die Karte nicht. Nächster Versuch mit der MasterCard klappte dann.

Auf der Gesamtabrechnung war der betreffende Betrag dann sowohl bei der Abrechnung Visa als auch bei MasterCard (beide auf einem Rechnungsbeleg) belastet. Der unrechtmäßig belastete Visa-Rechnungsbetrag wurde nach Reklamation umgehend erstattet.


----------



## hauseltr (15 Februar 2014)

Ich benutze seit gut 15 Jahren die VISA-Card (Debit Karte) der ING DiBa. In all den Jahren hatte ich eine einzige Doppelbelastung, die auf meinem Konto abgebucht wurde. Also gleiche Daten bei beiden Abbuchungen! Der Betrag wurde sofort nach der Reklamation gutgeschrieben.


----------



## raundsi (21 Februar 2014)

Habe das Geld jetzt zurück... bis auf das auslandsentgelt. Scheinbar rrennt sich visa ungerne von seinen Gebühren -.-


----------



## Heiko (21 Februar 2014)

Strange. Nachdem Du dort ja kein Geld ausgegeben hast, sollte das doch eigentlich auch keine Gebühren kosten, oder?


----------



## raundsi (21 Februar 2014)

Jup ... lt. der Bank-Beraterin kommt das zumindest dort nicht automatisch, sie schreibt mir so die 15€ gut meinte sie ...
Aber das Geld war eigentlich schneller und unkomplizierter zurück als ich befürchtet habe. Die Strafanzeige hatte ich mit hin geschickt, scheinbar brauchen die dann keine eidesstattliche Versicherung mehr von mir.


----------



## raundsi (23 Februar 2014)

In dem Zusammenhang stelle ich mir auch gerade die Frage, wie es mit dem Kundenschutz bei Kreditkarten aussieht - kommt das Geld in jedem Fall zurück, wenn ich an einen Online-Shop bezahle, der dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen weder das Geld erstattet noch liefert?


----------



## Reducal (23 Februar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> .... kommt das Geld in jedem Fall zurück, wenn ich an einen Online-Shop bezahle, der dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen weder das Geld erstattet noch liefert?


Das wird unterschiedlich gehandhabt. Der Kreditkartenanbieter hat seine Schuldigkeit getan und den Betrag weiter geleitet, noch bevor dein Girokonto belastet wird, wenn du kein Guthaben bei der Kreditkarte hattest. Damit ist er zuerst mal allen seiner Verpflichtungen nachgekommen.

Liefert der Händler nicht, dann gibt es i. d. R. zügig den Betrag zurück (anders, wenn mangelhaft geliefert wurde). Nur, ist der Betrag erst einmal wieder da, dann steht der Händler im Regen, wenn er tatsächlich geliefert hat, sich die Lieferung aber verirrt hatte. Deshalb wollen die Kreditkartenunternehmen zumeist erst etwas Zeit vom Beschwerdeführer und lassen den Händler den Sachverhalt prüfen. Verläuft diese Prüfung oder gar die Anfrage negativ. dann tritt i. d. R. sofort die Versicherung des Kreditkartenunternehmens ein und der Zahlende wird entschädigt.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (1 März 2014)

Neulich rief die Kreditkarten Firma an, ob ich nicht die Platin Karte haben will für 500.-€ im Jahr ohne Aufnahmegebühr. Ne goldene kostet mind. 10.-€/Monat. Die verdienen so viel Geld....


----------

